# Derelict nightclub 'Es Foguero Palace', Alcudia, Majorca, Jun14



## The Wombat

*This was an awesome holiday explore - Just about worth the anger from Mrs The Wombat 

It is a huge nightclub / theatre, on the outskirts of Alcudia. Not my bag, but it once hosted extravagant entertainment nights of cabaret, acrobatics, & Spanish flaminco and once had Julius Iglesais on stage (a famous Spanish singer who sold 300 million records apparently) There were horses on stage, and lights and sound, with an expensive 3 course dinner. 

It is now obviously inhabited by homeless people and dogs. There was a few piles of fresh dog shit in the arena. It kind of reminded me of hiking in Canada, and coming across some fresh bear scat, and making a quiet, hasty retreat.
Before I could go backstage, my visit was cut short by an involuntary cough, which attracted the attention of some dogs, so I had to make a rapid escape. 

I finally got some history from a local... It was not open long. It was once a grand place with thick carpets & decor, that attracted dozens of coach loads from all over the island. It had 2000 people at capacity, but went bankrupt and closed in 1993. 
Since its closure, it has a dark history. Attempts to reopen have failed, and as it is 4 stories deep in places, a few people have fallen to their deaths.

It gets worse… There was even a notorious murder here a few years back. *




























And Inside















The stage





the roof




















Hope you enjoyed reading


----------



## Infraredd

Amazing place!


----------



## Stealthstar79

good stuff!
Always seems to be dog shit all over when I go abroad!


----------



## Mikeymutt

God I remember seeing this place when I went to alcudia quite a few years ago.if it's the same one.it was all open then..great report and pictures.


----------



## mockingbird

good stuff sir


----------



## flyboys90

Cracking set of photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112

Realy enjoyed your write up, glad I'm not the only one who keeps a look out for derps on holidays (much to the annoyance of Mrs).


----------



## Onmyown

Nice one fella, I like the shot through the pillars looking out, great stuff.


----------



## The Wombat

Many thanks everyone 




Mikeymutt said:


> God I remember seeing this place when I went to alcudia quite a few years ago.if it's the same one.it was all open then..great report and pictures.



Cheers Mikeymutt. I imagine it looked completely different then



tumble1 said:


> Realy enjoyed your write up, glad I'm not the only one who keeps a look out for derps on holidays (much to the annoyance of Mrs).



Glad you enjoyed the write up
I wanted to get out and get my exploring fix! And this place was too good an opportunity to miss
And I had a good holiday too


----------



## ZeaJane

Interesting building! Love your pics


----------



## DirtyJigsaw

Very nice indeed  Like it alot


----------



## The Wombat

Thanks Zea and Dirty jigsaw


----------

